# Rattle coming from shifter boot



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

Lately I have been noticing a fairly loud rattle noise coming from the boot of my 04 6speed. The rattle seems to be getting worse, I can stop the rattle by grabbing shifter nob tightly. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to what the issue might be, thanks!


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Your shifter mounting plate be loose. There should be 4 bolts holding in place. Naturally you will need to remove the boot to gain access.


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help, how hard is it to remove the boot?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Lots have had shifter rattle here. Check out the link below.
I had a GM dealer fix mine under warranty. If you have a an extended warranty, that may be the way to go.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/shift-knob-rattles-15047/?highlight=shifter+rattle


----------

